# Needed Info on a Suzuki 4 Stroke 140 HP



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any good pointers or maintance on these motors? Just purchased a CC with a 140 HP 4 Stroke and was wondering if there were any mods or items to make it gain anymore top end or performance. Motor runs great with only 300hrs but Im curious if the boat is reaching its top end potential. Ran it twice with top speed running out at 37.5 trimmed and tabbed. It has a 19 pitched aluminum prop that came from the dealer and was wondering is this a correct size? Thanks


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

What RPM are you making at wide open throttle? That should be the determining factor on prop adjustments....


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Keep it flushed and stay with the maintenance schedule. Oil change is life or death for the motor. As for RPM, mine is a 150 and I try to run 4500, but full throttle is 6000 or so and it will push me 42/45.


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

The owners manual says the motor should peek between 5700 and 6200 RPM I believe. But honestly I cant remember what the RPM's were but I dont think I got to 5700. I thought with it having a 19P prop on it that it would turn up faster RPM's just not have as much top end speed. WHat pitch prop are you running on your 150?


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

^ jspooney


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...Gotta start at the beginning.

Motor height set right?

Need pix's with a strightedge along the bottom of the boat and where it lies in relationship to the cavation plate. 

A motor that is mounted to low will put drag on the boat and not let the motor spin up. Make sure that is right first,as it will effect the pitch size needed to get to the proper RPM..

I do have a Suzzy Stainless 3 X 14 and pitched to 18.5 that can be used to test with.

What diameter prop do you have?


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 19 pitch aluminum on it right now.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure what I am running, but I will check and post up.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

A stainless prop will help you a lot as well. I found that with the aluminum props you get just a little flex on the blades which will drag you down. When I first switched from Aluminum to Stainless I got an extra 3 MPH. Also it will help with fuel economy. 


Just my .02.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Another thing about these Suzzy's. They are geared lower than all the other outboards.

This allows for a larger diameter prop. That motor is designed for a 14in prop. Do not go down on the Diameter.


----------

